# Whats This? Toshiba and Sony sign a deal...



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sony, Toshiba formally sign agreement on chip-making joint venture.

Full story here
This is very interesting considering the format war is barely over. Makes you wonder if this has been in the works for some time and the HD DVD format was doomed along time ago.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Apparently, they just wanted to capitalize on holiday sales and to liquidate HD-DVD inventory before making this announcement. Well played on the corporate part, but a slam on consumers.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I saw an announcement about this several months ago.
At the time, it was put forth by some as a death knell for Blu-Ray. 

Yep, here is a press release from last October:
http://www.forbes.com/2007/10/18/so...ity-cx_jc_1018markets04.html?partner=yahootix


Mitch


----------

